# Tool cabinet build - hInge opinions?



## colinc (11 Feb 2019)

Hi,

I am trying to get my workshop tidy and better organised, to which end I have started to build a new tool cabinet. It is similar to this: Pekovitch Tool Cabinet

I decided to build the carcase including the door boxes from 18mm birch ply not solid wood as in the original, mainly for reasons of speed and convenience. Only the door front frames are oak, a small concession to making them look 'proper'.

I have reached the point where I need to hinge the doors to the carcase and have bought three pairs of 3" long extruded brass hinges. I am questioning how durable the hinge screw fixings into plywood edges will be? I was wondering if anyone has done anything similar with any long-term success? The doors will be pretty heavy with tools in them and am wondering if I might be better using an external hinge, perhaps bolted through the sides instead.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

regards

Colin


----------



## MikeG. (11 Feb 2019)

No, no.......don't do that. It'll be a nightmare with that weight on it. You'll either need to lip the ply, or plant lay-on hinges on the outside face.


----------



## colinc (11 Feb 2019)

No, I haven't.

The problem is finding something decent to use. My ideal would be a sort of antique style lift off strap hinge that I can bolt to the sides, perhaps using sleeve nuts in the ply rather than screws.

I don't really want to have to spend the time making them if I can buy some.

Colin


----------



## colinc (13 Feb 2019)

Problem solved. The Chandlers at the local canal marina had a range of heavy duty brass flap hinges intended, I guess, for hatch covers so I bought some of those. Have made a template of their shape and created recesses for them in the cabinet side faces. Am waiting for stainless machine screws and sleeve nuts to arrive as I think bolting them on will be better in the long term than using wood screws.

Actually, I had never been in the chandlers before but have found they have quite a useful selection of hardware available on my doorstep.

regards

Colin


----------



## AndyT (13 Feb 2019)

Good to know, and a potentially useful idea for others, so here's a link.

https://www.midlandchandlers.co.uk


----------



## colinc (13 Feb 2019)

Here's a picture of the jig for routing out the hinge profile. 

Am starting to think the cabinet is too big. 32" wide closed is 64" wide open. 

Have temporarily attached the door boxes with a few screws while I wait for the setscrews and sleeve nuts to arrive. The hinges are pretty substantial and closely recessing them increases their shear capacity substantially.

I need to decide how to attach the door fronts to the frames now. The original was just glued according to the plans. I was thinking I might add a few biscuits to lock everything together. Alternatively, I don't worry about glue only joints on aircraft, so perhaps just glue them on with Aerodux or West epoxy?


----------



## MikeG. (14 Feb 2019)

Why does that hinge need routing out? Surely it is a lay-on hinge, and should sit on the surface?


----------



## AndyT (14 Feb 2019)

colinc":zhkrfnih said:


> Am starting to think the cabinet is too big. 32" wide closed is 64" wide open.



Some of us enjoy the Spartan efficiency of working with the smallest possible kit of essential tools. For others, the number of tools owned will always exceed the space available.  

You just need to be honest with yourself about where you are on that spectrum! (Unless your workshop only has 63" of space, of course.)


----------



## colinc (14 Feb 2019)

Hi Mike,

I am planning to hang quite a lot in the doors and they are 16" wide so it's a bit of a belt and braces measure. The recess isn't strictly needed, but the vertical shear capacity of the joint is increased if the hinge is bearing on wood rather than just hanging on the fixings. The hinges are a good 3mm thick, perhaps more, and I left them protruding a little as the corners are rounded. I think they look neater than they would if just planted on. I would have liked to use three each side really, but they only had four in stock.

The fact that I had just taken delivery of a number of shiny new router cutters, including a template trimmer that I was itching to try out, may have had a bearing on the decision to recess them too (excuse the pun!).  

I also received a corner lock joint bit in that delivery, so I'll have to add a few drawers to the cupboard too. I like to add a plug for Wealdon Tools here; their cutters are really good value and I have always had next day delivery without fail. 

regards,

Colin


----------



## colinc (14 Feb 2019)

Hi Andy,

I don't think that I am a tool collector, but have been buying tools since I was thirteen (my first job was in my uncle's old-fashioned hardware store and my pay went on buying tools). I have tended only to buy things as needed, but after 50 years have quite a few and I do want to look after them properly and keep my workshop rather tidier than it is today. Currently I spend as much time looking for tools as using them. 

Colin


----------



## colinc (16 Feb 2019)

Today I hung the basic cabinet on the wall and then attached the doors. I had to do it in pieces as it is so heavy. Am glad I recessed the hinges as it made them easy to align and support. The hinges worked out fine, am not worried any more. 

Fitting was interesting. The bottom section of back below the shelf is a french cleat so I screwed that to the wall then planted the cabinet on and added some screws through the top of the back. All very robust.

Now I have the basic box I am looking forward to fitting it out. I made a start on the plane storage which is quite straightforward.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Feb 2019)

That looks great.

They are funny photos - you can see the jumbled up tools around the sides and edges. Then this immaculate, shining tool cabinet in the middle! 

Keep posting the pictures.

Well done so far


----------



## colinc (17 Feb 2019)

Yes, a complete mess, hence the motivation to build some proper storage. The metal shelves below will be replaced by a cupboard on wheels that is out of shot. The TIG welder has no place in a wood shop! That area was where I had a lot of hand tools, planes etc., on a wall board, so they are all lying around at the moment. My workshop is 30m2 but I have 60m2 of stuff in it.

Colin


----------



## Brtone (6 Mar 2019)

How many hinges per door, they look like they will be quite heavy with tools stored, 3 or 4 maybe to avoid sag?. Looks good, will you get all your tools in it?


----------



## colinc (6 Mar 2019)

Brtone":2i1s0krw said:


> How many hinges per door, they look like they will be quite heavy with tools stored, 3 or 4 maybe to avoid sag?. Looks good, will you get all your tools in it?



I have only fitted two per side because that was all they had. I had hoped to get more but none in stock. However, being marine fittings, they are pretty robust hinges and are working out to be strong enough.

Still working on the cabinet, fitting it out with fixtures for my various tools. I think that it will serve its purpose well. 

regards,

Colin


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Mar 2019)

Just a thought; and not criticism.

I've always been wary of this type of tool cabinet, weight being the main worry. However you square it, you still need the same wall space to accommodate the lids when they are open. I realise that you don't actually need to open the doors right back, to access inside, but isn't this the point of the design; so when you are working, the cabinet is wide open and flat against the wall? I think I would opt for four separate boxes and put a door on each (No tools on the doors.) 

I keep my smaller tools racked on the wall, and bulky stuff, like planes, on shelves, handy to the bench. (At the moment most of it is still on my bench. I had to stop in the middle of a rearrangement, when my wife fell ill. So it's fortunate that my shop has extreme low humidity, and I don't suffer from rust.  

Getting back in there now is going to mean a day or so relocating everything, and having a sharpening fest! I won't be making tool storage; unless I make a typical English chest, as per Chris Schwarz. A box like that might be a beast for me to lump around when making it! :mrgreen: 


John


----------

